# The International Karate Championships



## Bob White (Jul 27, 2010)

Since the mid 60`s our school has attended the International Karate Championships in Long Beach. Mr. Parker died in 1990 and the tournament is not the same. That is established. However, it is important to realize that it is still a gathering of long time friends. It is still an opportunity to compete. It is still an opportunity to learn, and it still an opportunity to support kenpo. I certainly hope that people will forget personal resentments and anger and think about what can be gained by going, as opposed to staying home. I personally hope Steve Cooper makes a profit with this tournament. If he does not make money it would defy logic to continue promoting it. I feel that the kenpo community as a whole, benefits from this event. We have camps all around the world that give our students a chance to learn from our leaders but we don't have many chances to compete against each other. Some of my best friends are people that I competed against year after year. I would not like to see this event be discontinued. I encourage the kenpo community to support and have some fun. 
Respectfully, 
Bob White


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 27, 2010)

I used to attend the event back in the late 80's and it was a large, well put on event.  Many came from all parts of the country to compet and meet old friends. I would hate to think that the event has deminished simply because Mr. Parker is no longer there.
I know times are hard and money dose not go as far as it used to but why would those that consider themsleves Kenpo people or compeditors not want to attent such a event. 
This is one of the only tournaments still around today that has a long history of some of the best compition in the nation.
I would hope that all that can make it no matter what their style attend and show their stuff.

sorry for any spelling mistakes my comp just came back from the shop and for some reason has no spell chck on it any more


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 4, 2011)

As long as the baby doesn't come early I will be at this years IKC for the first time, I really wish I had known about the Bob White Invitational and the IKCs many many years ago! 

Chris


----------

